

European OS market share: the rise of OSX - erlik
http://www.tech-no-media.com/2009/10/european-os-market-share-rise-of-osx.html

======
duskwuff
The real story: [http://www.atinternet-institute.com/en-us/internet-users-
equ...](http://www.atinternet-institute.com/en-us/internet-users-
equipment/operating-systems-august-2009/index-1-2-7-176.html)

The numbers are much less impressive than the blog post would suggest.

